
Tom Hanks Says He Has Coronavirus - benmarks
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/11/business/media/tom-hanks-coronavirus.html
======
jasoneckert
John Travolta was also hospitalized for suspected COVID-19.

But doctors now confirm that it was only Saturday Night Fever, and they assure
everyone that he is Staying Alive.

~~~
qzx_pierri
Bravo

